# Bumps on doe's ear?



## LMK17 (Feb 25, 2018)

Any idea what this is?  This particular doe has had these bumps on her ears for quite awhile now.  I've never seen any indication that they bother her.  Her 10 month old daughter has one or two, as well, although none of the other goats have developed them.  They're slightly raised and a little scaly.


----------



## Alibo (Feb 26, 2018)

My doe had similar bumps that would not go away or heal, one had started leaking blood tinged fluid so I suspected some sort of bots. I treated with a fly salve and it was better within two days. I never saw any larvae when I squeezed but the salve seemed to do the trick probably through suffocation and insecticide. Might be worth a try.


----------



## LMK17 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hmm...  That might be worth a try, thanks.  That said, they're very firm bumps; I really don't think any critters are in there.  They're more like warts, I'd say.  Bumps from bots ought to be a bit more squishy, right?

She has had them for months, and again, they don't seem to bother her.  If anything, they might be starting to heal a bit, as I feel like they were more raised previously and now they're flat-ish.  I'm not terribly worried about them, but I'd love to know what on earth they are!

Any chance someone thinks they could be reactions to tick bites?  I pulled several off the goats last summer, and although the other goats didn't react long-term to the bites, maybe this one and her daughter did??


----------



## NikiD (May 3, 2019)

I just noticed this exact same thing on one of my doeling's ears.  None of the other animals in with her have them.  Did you ever figure out what they were?


----------



## LMK17 (Jul 3, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply! I really think the bumps were tick bite reactions, but no, I never figured it out for sure. Regardless, they healed just fine, and I haven't noticed them again this year. (We also have fewer ticks now. We added a small army of guineas to our place last year. )


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 7, 2019)

They look like bites from a parasite, fly, tick...? I have used NuStock for small bumps and things like this and it works like a charm. It has sulfur and is a paste, stinks a bit, but they seem to heal up quickly. It is a good ointment to have on hand for small areas of irritation cause by skin mites too. I had one baby Nubian get some crazy little bumps all along the inside of his ears this year. They showed up quickly, as he was bottle feeding in my house a couple times a day, so I am sure I saw them shortly after he got them. NuStock had the bumps healed up within a few days.


----------

